# هل ممكن تنعدم الجاذبية (ممكن اة وممكن لا)



## SATAboy (10 يناير 2009)

لو احنا قدرنا تغير مجال الجازبية الارضية ممكن يحدث تنافر بين المجال الجديد ومجال قوتك والمجالين حيكونا متعاكسين فممكن نطير
بمعني حسب قانون نيوتن ان كل جسم لة قوة جازبة اي ان الكرة الارضية لها قوة جازبة وجسم الانسان لة قوة جازبة لكن عشان قوة الجزب بتاعت الجازبية الارضية اقوي 
وانا عرفت ان القوة الجازبية الارضية المؤثرة علي جسم بتساوي وزنة في عجلة الجازبية 
يبقي لو احنا غيرنا اتجاة مجال الجازبية بتاع الجسم بحيث يحدث تنافر بين المجال الجديد للجسم ومجال الجازبية اذا حيحدث الجازبية حتنعدم بالنسبة للجسم
انا مش عارف الكلام دة معقول علميا ولا لا لكن دي خاطرة جات علي بالي
ولو في اي ملاحظات ياريت حد يوجهني اخوكم احمد -18 سنة


----------



## SATAboy (11 يناير 2009)

_*ياريت محدش ينفض من الرد وطرح راية
عشان انا استفيد*_


----------



## علاء الدين2 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد
والله انه لمن المشرف ان تكون هكذا عقول في بلداننا العربية بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير.
ان هذه الفكرة تراودني انا ايضا منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة , ليس هذا هو المهم لكن الطريقة التي فكرت بها هي انه يمكن عمل التنافر بين اي جسم واخر ( جسم حر ) هو بجعل هذا الجسم يدور في حركة دورانية عكس دوران ذلك الجسم وبسرعة مساوية للسرعة الزاوية لذلك الجسم , على ماذا اعتمدت في بناء هذه الفكرة , على الاتي عند مرور تيار في سلكين متوازيين بنفس الاتجاه سيتولد مجال مغناطيسي حول كل سلك وحسب قاعدة اليد اليمنى فان اتجاه هذا المجال ينجذب للمجال الاخر . ولو مررنا تيار في سلكين متوازيين ولكن باتجاهين مختلفين , كان يكون من الاعلى الى الاسفل والعكس بالعكس . فان المجالين سيتنافران وبذلك يبتعد السلكين عن بعضهما البعض وعلى هذا الاساس بنيت هذه الفكرة. بمعنى انك لو اردت عمل تنافر بين اي جسم على الارض وبين الارض نفسها فلا بد ان يدور الجسم عكس اتجاه دوران الارض وبسرعة منتظمة وقريبة من سرعة دوران الارض . واعتقد اذا كانت بنفس سرعة دوران الارض فانها ستقذف بعيدا بانطلاق حر وتخيل السرعة التي سوف يصلها هذا الجسم المقذوف .
نحن نعلم ان لكل جسم حر حركة زاويةمنتظمة تتناسب مع كتلته . فالارض تدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس وكذلك باقي الاجرام فسبب بقاها هو حركتها الزاوية ( الدوران حول نفسها ) وبسرعة منتظمة فلو زادت او قلت سوف تتسبب بدمار كبير تخيل لو ان الكرة الارضية وقفت عن الدوران ماذا سيحصل ؟
سوف تقذف كل شيء عليها وربما تنفجر .
كما يحصل عندما نضع حجارة في حبل ونلفها بحركة دورانية ثم نتركها فانها ستنطلق بعيدا .
لذلك عند الحصول على سرعة دوران الارض حول نفسها فان هذا الجسم سيصبح حرا في الانطلاق .
هذا ما اعتقده وما بنيت عليه تصوري فان استفدتم منه فهو خير وان لم تقتنعوا به فيمكننا التوصل الى الراي السديد بالنقاش ولا باس بالنقاش لاننا لانملك الامكانيات
شكرا لكم

اخوكم علاء الدين


----------



## SATAboy (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا علي تواصلك
فكرتك تعتمد علي التنافر الحادث بين سلكتين عند مرور تيار كهربي فيتولد ماجالين مغناطيسيين متشابهين يحدثان تنافر لكن دة اعتقد انة ماينفعش في انعدام الجازبية 
انا فكرتي ان الانسان لة مجالمغناطيسي زية زي الارض
فالمجال دة يااما مخالف لمجال الارض عشان كدة احنا بننجزب ليها ففي الحالة دي لو استطعنا ان نغير مجال جازبية الانسان للارض ونخلية مشابهة للارض 
وانا عرفت ان قوة الجازبية بالنسبة للانسان بتساوي وزنة في عجلة الجازبية يعني القوة المؤثرة علية مش كل القوة الجازبة الارضية الي ربنا وجدها لا بل القوة الجازبة الارضية الي حتاثر علي الانسان حتساوي وزنة في عجلة الجازبية يعني لو نجحنا نخلي مجال الانسان متشابة لمجال الارض حيحدث تنافر 
انا لسة بكون معلومات وافكار 
فان كان النتيجة دي صحيحة فدة من اللة وان كانت خطا فدة من الشيطان
عاوز ارائكم


----------



## علاء الدين2 (16 يناير 2009)

اخي السلام عليكم
اظنك لم تقرأ ماكتبت بالتفصيل او دون انتباه , انا قلت بجعل اي جسم يدور حول نفسه باتجاه معاكس لحركة دوران الارض سوف يولد مجال مغناطيسي مشابه لمجال المغناطيس الارض لذى سوف يتنافر معه وبذا يمكن استغلال قوة التنافر هذه في التحرر من الجاذبية . هذا جل ماقلت ولو كان هنا خبير فيزياء او اي احد ملم بعلم الفيزياء سيجد ان كلامي صحيح ربما ! . 
مع الشكر


----------



## SATAboy (20 يناير 2009)

علوة فينك ياعم زعلت ولا اية 

طب ممكن تقولي ازاي نقدر نستفيد من كلامك في مجال الطيران وماجالات اخري


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (26 يناير 2009)

انا فخور بان فى ناس فى السن ده وبتفكر كده بارك الله فيك


----------



## SATAboy (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياخوانا انا مش محتاج ثناء انا محتاج افادة او توجية لو كان الكلام الي قواتة في شي من الصح حد يقولي اية هو 
هو سوال محدد هل جسمي لة مجال مغناطيسي زي الارض طبعا مع الفارق لو كان الكلام دة صح يبقي فكرتي يمكن تكون صح


----------



## SATAboy (2 فبراير 2009)

لية مافيش ردود
هو انا غلط


----------



## ابودواهي (23 فبراير 2009)

اخواني يجب ان نكون ملمين اكثر بموضوع الجاذبية فالقاعدة تقول <كل جسمين في الكون يجذب احدهما الى الاخر بقوة تتناسب طرديا مع كتلتيهما وعكسيا مع مربع البعد بينهما> اذن سبب جاذبية الارض هو كبر كتلتها بالنسبة لجسم الانسان مثلا وهناك جاذبية للقمر على المحيطات بسبب كبر كتلتها بالنسبة لجسم الانسان اما جاذبية الارض للقمر فهي في النقطة التي بين التنافر والتجاذب


----------



## osame (11 أبريل 2009)

*سلام*



sataboy قال:


> لو احنا قدرنا تغير مجال الجازبية الارضية ممكن يحدث تنافر بين المجال الجديد ومجال قوتك والمجالين حيكونا متعاكسين فممكن نطير
> بمعني حسب قانون نيوتن ان كل جسم لة قوة جازبة اي ان الكرة الارضية لها قوة جازبة وجسم الانسان لة قوة جازبة لكن عشان قوة الجزب بتاعت الجازبية الارضية اقوي
> وانا عرفت ان القوة الجازبية الارضية المؤثرة علي جسم بتساوي وزنة في عجلة الجازبية
> يبقي لو احنا غيرنا اتجاة مجال الجازبية بتاع الجسم بحيث يحدث تنافر بين المجال الجديد للجسم ومجال الجازبية اذا حيحدث الجازبية حتنعدم بالنسبة للجسم
> ...


نعم ممکن ،%100 منذ قدیم الزمان عرف سحر ماد یعکس جاذبیة الارضیة اکتشف پروفسر روسی
عناکب موجود فی مناطق قطبیه‌ یحمل فی جسمها ماد عاکس لجاذبیه‌،هو صنع طیارة صغیر و طار بها 
بسرعة 25کم/تانیة.هده العناکب یتخلص من جاذبیة الارضیة و یقترب من فضاء خارجی و یرجع الی الارض.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 أبريل 2009)

اخي أحمد موضوع جيد

أما أنا فلن أمدح لكن سأتمنى عليك التجربة .... حاول دراسة الموضوع بتركيز أكبر واجراء تجربة تثبت ماذكرت

للعلم في احدى البرامج الوثائقية هذا فعلا تم وتمكنو من معادلة جاذبية الارض لكنهم لم يعممو التجربة لان الموجات

المغناطيسية كانت ذات ضرر كبير على الجسد ...


----------



## mohamedgad (16 أبريل 2009)

يا شباب والله أنا فخور بكم وأعلم أن المستقبل لنا باذن الله


----------



## mohamedgad (16 أبريل 2009)

يا شباب والله أنا فخور بكم وأعلم أن المستقبل لنا باذن الله


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي ....الجاذبيه الأرضيه أو الجاذبيه الناتجه من الكتله ...جاذبيه غير معروفه السبب بدقه والنظريه الأن حسب معلوماتي هي أن الكتله تبث ما يعرف بال ( جذبون ) أو ( الكرافتيون ) وهذا يتفاعل مع الجذبون من الكتله الأخرى مسببا القوه بين الكتلتين ولكنها نظريه فقط فهذا الجذبون ليست له كتله ولا شحنه ولذلك من شبه المستحيل تحسسه ودراسته ومن مشاكل توحيد النظريات الفيزيائيه الكبرى (الخاصه بالكتل ) والصغرى ( الخاصه بالأبعاد الذريه ودون الذريه ) هي مشكلة الجاذبيه ألتي مازالت مستعصيه على الحشر مع كلتا النظريتين في نظريه واحده ...وما تبادر ألى ذهنك من عكس المجال الجذبي للكتله هو مجرد تصور خاطيء للمجال الجذبي للكتله كونك تعتقد أنه يتصرف مثل تصرف المجال الكهرومغناطيسي وهذا التصور يحتاج ألى أثبات وهو غير واقعي حسب معلوماتي لأختلاف طبيعة المجالين ..لكن هناك شيء يستحق الدراسه في هذا المجال هو ما يسمى بالقوه التدويميه وهي ألتي تنشا من دوران شيء بسرعه عاليه حول نفسه مما يجعله من حالة شبه توازن مع قوة الجاذبيه ولكنه لا يستطيع الخلاص منها بصوره تامه ولكن لم يجرب ذلك عند سرعات عاليه جدا ...تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## add22 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اتوقع ما فيه جاذبيه اللي بالفضاء يكون داخل مدار او فوق غلاف جوي


----------



## TinyHacker (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً لطرحك هذا..​
سأجيبك حسب إطلاعي من عدة زوايا:

عملياً وفي مجال الفيزياء فحجب المجال الجاذبي للكرة الأرضية وارد، وبعدة طرق، وقد أثبتت مئات التجارب هذا الكلام.

طائرة ديسيفيرسكي ذات الدفع الأيوني (تعتمد على الدفع الأيوني في طيرانها)
أقراص براون الطائرة (تعتمد على التأثير الكهروجاذبي)
الطائرة المصنوعة من عيدان الكبريت وورق الألمنيوم استطاعت مقاومة الجاذبية أيضاً
منصّة غريبينيكوف الطائرة (تعتمد على التقنية التي تستعين بها الحشرات للتحليق) وهي بلا أجنحة ولا محركات..
إبحث في الأرشيف النازي أيضاً.. وتحديداً في فترة مابين الحربين العالميتين.. ستجد ما يذهلك بخصوص تقنيات الصحون الطائرة والهندسة العكسية ....)

إلخ..
إلخ..

كما ويمكن فعل ذلك (تحدي الجاذبية) بطرق متنوعة أخرى..
طبعاً هناك أيضاً الكثير من التجارب التي تعتمد على "النظيرية الإيثرية" في تركيب شروطها.

وهذا جزء من النظرية مقتبس من بقايا "سايكوجين"، وهو جزء صغير فقط من الموضوع الذي يتحدث عنها:




> نظرية الأيثر
> 
> aether theory
> ​
> ...




أما من الناحية البايولوجية، بخصوص طيران الإنسان بالذات، فيمكك الإستغناء عن التعقيدات، وهذه الفكرة أصبحت حقيقة ملموسة، أنا شخصياً لدي صديق يستطيع الإرتفاع لعدة سنتيمترات في الهواء، كما وغيره الكثير، ولكي لا نخوض كثيراً في مجال الباراسايكولوجيا ونبتعد عن محتوى الموقع بشكل عام.. لكن كما قالو "فتكثيف الهالة (الإيثر الشخصي للإنسان - الكهرومغناطيسي بطبيعته).. أو بشكل أدق.. زيادة كثافته إلى مستوى معين سيعيق المجال الجاذبي الذي يشدك.. أو يدفعك إلى الأرض"..

اليوجيون القدماء والصوفيون العرب إمتازوا بهذه القدرة الرائعة..
الصروح القديمة كانت تبنى برفع الحجارة الضخمة عن طريق نوع من الإيقاعات (من مزامير أو طبول معينة).. وبتراتيل معينة (وأنا لا أتحدث عن شيئ يخص السحر هنا ولا بأي شكل).. بل هناك عدة إثباتات علمية اتطلعت عليها حول هذا الموضوع.. وهي تدعو للدهشة!

سؤالك بصراحة جوابه واضح.. ولكن الحديث فيه يطول جداً جداً.. والمشككين سيبدؤون بالظهور..

هناك البعض ممن أعرفهم أيضاً يحاولون تبنّي هذا المجال بالذات فيزيائياً.. ولكن................؟؟!!

اضطررت للإختصار الشديد فاعذرني.. :3:

شكراً لطرحك .. (على فكرة أعمارنا متقاربة.. أهلين شريك :56


----------

